# Vine Snake



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just wondering if anyone has ever kept one or worked with one, they seem very interesting and was just wondering how they really are.

And whats there max lenght, in books and pictures they look like 10ft long


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I've never worked with them personally, but from what I hear they're flighty, fairly agressive snakes that are also quite delicate. They're also venomous.

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> I've never worked with them personally, but from what I hear they're flighty, fairly agressive snakes that are also quite delicate. They're also venomous.
> 
> -PK


 i didnt know they were venomous, a web site had them listed under non-venom snakes?

do they have back fangs or whatever there called?


----------

